# My growing Pumilio collection .



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Here is my growing Pumilio collection all in one post , most have been posted
elsewere but since I’ve added a couple new morphs recently I figured I would post
them all together . I still have most of these , although there are a few I don't have any more .

These were my first Pumilio . The ones that got me interested in them . 
Isla San Cristobal. 









































Escudo de Veragus .

















































No local “06 Imports“
Orange .
























Yellow .

























Solarte “Nancy” .


























Isla Colon .









































Cauchero .

































Isla Popa .









































Loma Partida .

























Cayo de agua . 

























Part one .


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Part two . 

Bri bri .

























El Dorado .

























Siquirres “Black jeans” .

















Pastores “Shepards Island”


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

man that is a really nice collection! so much variation for one species, and even in the individual morphs. any tank shots?

i really like those popas and nancys. very nice colors.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

All I can say is WOW... those are gorgeous (frogs & photos)!!! 

Shawn


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Gorgeous frogs!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Mark - you have an outstanding collection. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Someone has a lot of money... Super collection man!!!!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

maxdendros said:


> Someone has a lot of money...


Not anymore!


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, these pictures really help me understand all the hype around pumilio morphs! Spectacular frogs/shots.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow awesome pictures and frogs...Cristobals, Colons, Cayos, Escudos, Caucheros are some of my favs - What a collection! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Darmon (Feb 25, 2009)

I love those shots your bri bri and cauchero are my personal favorites.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

Very impressive collection.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great collection!! thanks for sharing, love that cristo!


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow..Awesome pictures makes me want to start collecting them but considering im a college student I can only afford so much and w/o the parents getting on me about space. lol.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Cauchero, popas, and solartes-- you have some amazingly colored pumilios!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome frogs Pigface!


----------



## irish (Apr 7, 2008)

Im not normally envious of much, but I think those Isla San Cristobal have to be the best looking frog I have seen. Congrats on your lovely collection!

Irish


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Mark I think you just owned everyone else's attempt at a pumilio appreciation thread  ( http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/42121-pumilo-appreciation.html )


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Dope Collection! I knew you had some good stuff but damn!


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

thats a great looking collection


----------



## tateg (May 9, 2009)

WOW amazing I know I'm jealous, can we see some more pics of your black jeans?


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope I have a collection like that some day. Pumilio are my favorite frogs, I am hoping to acquire some bastis soon. Good luck with those beautiful frogs of yours!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

already been said but....nice collection.

You should host a 'burgh meeting and at'.....and not just for yinzers either.

If you do, I know I'll make the 3 hour drive!

Primanti bros


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pics and collection.
Love the shots of them calling. 

-Beth


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank's everybody . The black jeans are still new and so far a little shy , and that is the best picture so far . 
I have to find some more room somehow, there are a couple more morphs I want to eventually add to the collection , but some of them will be hard to find , as well as the money to aquire them .
In the late morning and after misting sometimes you get calling from all directions at once , all kinds of sounds , just sit back and enjoy .


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 24, 2007)

I am having serious serious frog envy. I have a pair of Man Creeks, and they are my favorite frogs. I noticed there are some spines on the broms- are these guys just so small they are not an issue?? Im feelin the love man....I'm a wantin woman as hubby always says- always wantin somethin!! I'd have a hard time picking which I wanted, I'll have to go drool somemore!! sssoooo whats for sale??


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Nuts, but I love it! How I would love to spend time in your frog room.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow.. so like the cristobals came in around 2006 or so right, and you have ammassed this collection in the area of 2.5-3yrs? I too love those Bri-Bri's they are the pumilio that eludes me, lol... I had 2 different deals closed and never got them... I have since moved on... GREAT collection and best of luck.. by the way are your El Dorados still actively laying for you?... mine went nuts when I first got em then after they settled in .. I get nothing.. maybe I should change and put them in a new cage?!, lol... Thanks for sharing.. Peter


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

wow they are stunning!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

peter , The Cristobals were before the sndf import early "06" ?? 
The Bri bri are still froglets and will be a while before I know if I have a pair yet . 

The Eldo's , the transport pic was from a few weeks ago , she laid over 45 eggs in 3 weeks and transported 20 +  . I have 2 pair and one pair laid eggs a couple weeks after paired them up when they came in and absolutly nothing since . This pair when I could keep broms alive in their temp tank have been pretty regular .They are now in a permanant tank , they laid eggs within a week after putting them in it . So a change might do some good . I was thinking of changing the other pairs tank around to see if that would work for them.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

You have a very nice collection there all so beautiful....


----------



## choco (May 1, 2009)

Very lovely happy looking collection. 

Do you have any overall tank shots? I'm avidly curious about your setups.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments . 
choco , You can see frog room pictures in this thread here . 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me.../40601-its-been-excellent-week-lots-pics.html

I just noticed someone mentioned a couple pages ago about the spines on some of the broms , and I don't think that they would normally be a problem unless you spook the frogs and they go jumping around like mad . I say this because I recently noticed one of the first pumilio that I ever bought is missing an eye now , otherwise still healthy and laying eggs though . She is VERY shy and jumpy and spazes out when she sees me , I don't know how it happened but that is a real possibility . But normally I would say they are not a real problem under normal circumstances .


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

It's time to update with a couple new additions here . 
First new addition : A pair of blue jeans I got these a little while ago and they are very shy I hardly see them . So not alot of good pictures yet . 


























And my latest addition is a pair of Salt Creeks . 


















































And one of my recent Cristobal froglets . This one turned out bright red compared to all the others were orange . I think this is a female .










More soon hopefully .

Thanks for looking .


----------

